
Ask HN: We're trying to reinvent democracy. Please give us your input. - torrenegra
I used to be an activist pushing for common sense immigration reform in the US. In Colombia, I pushed for policies that would enable tech entrepreneurship. After meeting many politicians I realized how slow, obsolete, and in many instances, corrupt, our current political systems are. I was fed up and I wasn’t alone. I quickly found several people that shared this sentiment and also wanted change. Together we started project &quot;Democrracy&quot;. Our goal is to reinvent democracy. Please read the post below, spread the word, and help us.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;democrracy-blog&#x2F;if-democracy-were-to-be-invented-today-what-would-it-look-like-8cdb9324ad4d#.oaq8agi5q<p>What do you think about Democrracy in general?<p>Who would you identify as Democrracy&#x27;s early adopters?<p>Why could Democrracy fail?<p>Thank you.
======
RandomName2020
One thing for sure, democracy is not required to be liberal. West does not
seem to understand it.

